# Canadian honda retail price



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

I am aware what Boats.not sells this for, but trying to find the Canadian retail price.

Honda 23370-767-020 Wheel shaft, used on the HS724 thru the HS1132 track models, to drive the front track

sprockets. Thanks....

Got my Canadian price today $97.49, including tax, for the above shaft. 

Just for the record a Carb for a HS1132 ,#16100-ZE3-H61, retails for $180.65 including tax.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

I needed a carb for my honda mower last year. Local dealer quoted $145. & tx Got one delivered to Canada from boats for $45 cdn complete with gaskets.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'll have to look at boats.net for a spare belt to have on hand.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

You're usually better off to buy 04201-767-000 instead. A lot of times the large bull gear will be broken where the pin engages it or it will be pitted badly. They're about $190 CDN

https://www.boats.net/product/honda/04201-767-000?ref=4826aba0634bb65117ea65dfc8cb28cf3011930a


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

94EG8, thanks for that P/N , I will investigate the possibility, but Boats does show it as having a serial # range. Both my HS928 and HS1132 are newer than what Boats lists, my #s are 1135XXX and 1022XXX respect..... but will investigate, thanks


----------

